# Shark Shield Survey - WIN a FREE Shark Shield



## SharkShield

So that Shark Shield can provide you with even better products and support, we are collecting feedback on your experience with our products and service.

We know your time is important, so the survey will only take approximately 3-4 minutes to complete.

To make it worth your while, we're giving away some great prizes - including the Shark Shield product of your choice, plus some of our awesome t-shirts and hats! Just make sure to include your email at the end of the survey if you want a chance to win!

You can take the survey by clicking http://bit.ly/1deZxoh

Please note that the survey will end 7th of June and the winner will be posted on our Facebook page.

We appreciate your support of Shark Shield and look forward to hearing your input!

Regards,
Scott Wilson
Sales Manager, Shark Shield
+1 727 301 8835


----------

